# Healing/Reiki



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried? Any joy??


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

No, but I heard moonrocks-kryptonite cure DPDR after only one treatment


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Actually, Reiki was what my neurologist said I should be doing after all the test I had came back normal..........who'd of thought!!
She felt like a lot of people do that DP/DR "in my case" was being brought on by anxiety, apparently Reiki is excellent for deep relaxation.

I never tried it though, I made the mistake of going on anxioletics instead.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhh I might give it a go then. Nothing to lose!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Copeful said:


> No, but I heard moonrocks-kryptonite cure DPDR after only one treatment


PMSL... gotta love ya pal.


----------

